# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Shqiptarët, më të dhunuarit në Greqi

## CEZARND

Shqiptarët, më të dhunuarit në Greqi 
 Amensty International: Shteti helen ka dështuar në mbrojtjen e të drejtave të pakicave  

 Autori i Lajmit: Përgatiti: Vladimir Karaj
Edhe pse një nga shtetet e Bashkimit Europian, Greqia ndodhet ende në listën e atyre vendeve që sipas Amnesty International nuk respektojnë të drejtat e njeriut. Raporti i fundit i publikuar dje në faqen zyrtare të organizatës ndërkombëtare flet për dhunë, keqtrajtime, kontenierë metalikë që përdoren për mbajtjen e refugjatëve dhe mjaft probleme të tjera. Sipas të njëjtit raport, më të dhunuarit në Greqi janë shqiptarët, që në numër përbëjnë edhe komunitetin më të madh të të huajve në vend, e pas tyre vijnë romët. Në raport flitet për dhjetëra raste keqtrajtimesh e dhune deri në kufijtë e ekstremit, ndërsa thuhet se në më të shumtën e këtyre rasteve askush nuk është dënuar. Sipas AI, pas raportit të fundit, nuk kanë ndryshuar shumë gjëra. Në të theksohet se veç ndryshimeve në legjislacion, që synojnë përmirësimin e kësaj situate, shteti grek ka dështuar në mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut, sidomos kur bëhet fjalë për emigrantë apo për minoritete. 
Raporti
Nuk ka shumë dyshime se ksenofobia dhe paragjykimi racial luajnë rolin kryesor në dhunimin e të drejtave të njeriut të anëtarëve të këtyre grupeve, thuhet në një pjesë të raportit të AI për Greqinë. Raporti, që në një pjesë të mirë të tij citon rastet e dhunës të denoncuara nga viti 2003 deri sot, përfshin brenda tij të paktën tri raste të goditjes me armë kundër emigrantëve, në kundërshtim me rregullat e mbrojtjes së të drejtave të njeriut. Në mjaft raste sipas AI, dhuna e ushtruar ka qenë vetëm për shkaqe të paragjykimeve raciale dhe përkatësisë etnike. Ata pohojnë se mjaft shqiptarë janë fyer vetëm për shkak se ishin të tillë dhe policët që i qëllonin me qyta armësh u ulërinin: Shqiptarë të mallkuar, kërkoni Shqipërinë e Madhe, kërkoni Çamërinë. Sipas dokumentit në fjalë, Greqia ka dështuar në mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut, në garantimin e të drejtave të qenieve të trafikuara dhe në marrjen në mbrojtje të tyre. Në këtë të fundit thuhet se autoritetet greke as nuk u kanë kthyer përgjigje atyre shqiptarëve kur kërkohej informacion për trafikun e fëmijëve. 
Dhuna 
Polica greke akuzohet nga AI për vrasje, plagosje të rënda, linçime e deri përdhunime. Sipas raportit të fundit janë me dhjetëra raste kur emigrantët shqiptarë u janë nënshtruar operacioneve që u kanë kushtuar deri dhe pjesë të ndryshme të trupit. Për orë të tëra nëj nënë me fëmijët e saj ka qëndruar në një qeli dhe është dhunuar nga policia, për të cilën ajo ishte vëtëm një ilegale. Në mjaft raste të tjera shqiptarë edhe pse të rregullt janë rrahur publikisht. Ndërsa citon avokatin grek të popullit e të tjera institucione të mbrojtjes së të drejtave të njeriut, AI pohon se, me gjithë premtimet e dhëna, pak masa janë marrë. Ende sot, sipas raportit në kufirin grek, mjaft njerëz i nënshtrohen dhunës e torturës apo operacioneve të përzënies në masë të quajtura Fshesa dhe që bien në kundërshtim me të drejtat e njeriut. Në konkluzionet e kapitullit që flet për dhunimin e shqiptarëve, AI thotë: Në dritën e informacioneve të prezantuara në këtë kapitull, Amnesty International mbetet e shqetësuar për dështimin e autoriteteve në zbulimin e rasteve të shkeljes së të drejtave të njeriut nga policia. Sipas raportit, shumë pak prej dhunuesve janë dënuar dhe në këto raste me dënime mjaft të lehta, përfshi këtu edhe autorin e vrasjes së Vullnet Bytyçit. 

Të vrarë nga policia greke
. Gentian Çeleniku 20 vjeç 
. Bledar Qoshku 23 vjeç, Librazhd 
. Ramiz Saliaj 21 vjeç, Fier 
. Vullnet Bytyçi 18 vjeç, Has 
. Luan Bërdëllima 36 vjeç, Gramsh 

Të plagosur
. Ferhat Çeka 67 vjeç, Tiranë 
. Gani Rama 35 vjeç, Krujë 
. Afrim Salla 15 vjeç, Elbasan 
. Arjan Hodi 24 vjeç 
. Arjan Torka 28 vjeç, Gramsh 
. Ligor Halili 45 vjeç, Elbasan
. Leonard Shimka 19 vjeç, Pogradec 
. Dashamir Brekolli 26 vjeç, Devoll 
. Shpëtim Shabani 28 vjeç, Lushnjë 
. Alfred Metaliaj Kukës 
. Emir Metaliaj Kukës 
. Beqir Metaliaj Kukës 
. Bilbil Metaliaj Kukës 

Ky lajm është publikuar: 06/10/2005

----------


## Fiona

:i ngrysur: 
Per ate ardhur keq eshte, sidomos kur shikon moshat e djemve qe jan vra ne greqi.  Shume shume te rinj!!!
Dhuna ndaj popullit grek vs. shqip. akoma vazhdon, vetem me u fut forcat e tjera te evropes, se kshu ka 15 vjet i njejti muhabet. Eh, ca ti bosh, kshu e ka jeta.

----------


## [A-SHKODRANI]

> A pati ndonje reagim nga shteti shqiptar......???


Shteti SHQIPETARE ben reagime ndaj xhepit vet dhe jo ndaj popullit jane te pakte ato qe mendojne popullin me pelqeua shume qe u hap kjo teme per te vetmen arsye qe kjo gje me lodh shpirtin ne brendesi sepse jemi i vetmi brez qe po jetojme ne dhe te huaj dhe kjo eshte shkak i shtetit ton SHQIPERTARE .
Por qe ta marrim shtruar shteti shqipetar jemi ne vet populli dhe ne kemi ne dore te zgjedhim shtetin shqipetar qe mbron interesat e popullit.
Si e mendoni ju ket gje?

----------


## [E-TROPOJANI]

Shteti Shqiptar,Eshte Shteti qe dhunohet nga te gjithe,sepse qeveritaret mendojne vetem per veten e tyre dhe popullin e lene me dy kembe ne llo&#231;,kjo eshte nje patupersi qe u behet shqipetareve kudo ane mbane botes......! :i ngrysur: .
Se Ketu S'ka Shtet,Dhe Deri Sa mos Te Kete Shtet,Shqiptaret Do Te Jene Me Te Dhunuarit Kudo..! :i ngrysur: 
_______________________________________________

 JeTa EshTe E BuKuR.....JeToJe..!

 JaM TrOpOjAn.....DeMoKrAt i FlAkTe..!

----------


## PrettY_EL

sapo po lexoja kete teme mu rrenqeth mishi dhe me erdhi shume gjynah .shkurt me thon mu duk sikur familja ime ishte vrare a plagosur se ne fund te fundit te keq ate mire jemi SHQIPTARE dhe na dhemb per njeri tjetrin. ishalla po bo naj i gjo kjo qeveria e re se kshu vallaj se kemi shume te gjate punen.  :Mos:   :i hutuar:

----------

